

The Fraud of the New “Family-Friendly” Work - laurasaf
https://casetext.com/posts/the-fraud-of-the-new-family-friendly-work

======
rickytracy
This is a fascinating perspective. It is great that so many companies in the
Silicon Valley are now offering such generous paid parental leave. But when
compared to the paid parental leave that the majority of the families in
America get (i.e., none), it seems that paid parental leave is now becoming a
benefit exclusively for the elite.

------
laurasaf
This piece is by Robert Reich, former Secretary of Labor under Clinton.

